# Home made teaser



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I read about this epic homemade teaser on THT two days ago. This guy swore that I would raise billfish like know other (claimed to be tourney guy from portugal).So I decided to make one for my trip yesterday. It turned out it raises fish hard. I personally saw three flash on it yesterday however it did not raise a bill. But it throws a smoke trail like I have never seen.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Another


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

A bite


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

What size pvc are you using and how long? I read the article on the one in Portugal, his was 4". Sure beats the cost of custom (actually, may not be as pretty, but is certainly custom).


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

That's great! I read that thread on tht too and was having a tough time with the idea, I bet you won't be the only one dragging one like that in our waters for long.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Do you have the link to that article I would like to read it


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I dragged a chain of 6 Bud tall cans filled with lead and foam back in the day. It got murdered.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I used to troll the free A.O.L. CDs back in the day. There is no flash like a CD flipping around in the water.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That's cool!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

GWally said:


> What size pvc are you using and how long? I read the article on the one in Portugal, his was 4". Sure beats the cost of custom (actually, may not be as pretty, but is certainly custom).


3" and they are 12 inches long with 2X2 screwed in place.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It throws one hell of a smoke trail.


----------

